# ? for Surefire Collectors



## Medicman (Apr 9, 2008)

SERIOUS RESPONSES ONLY. 

I don't want to read through a bunch of "jokes" to find serious responses.

I hope someone can answer this for me. I am looking for the dollar value of what I think is a collectable Surefire. I recently received a Surefire U2 in a trade. This U2 is MINT in the box (although the box has a few "dings").

This Surefire U2 has NO serial number. Instead it is marked "SHOT Show 2006" with a Surefire employee's name beneath it. I have done some research on Google and found she was in Surefire marketing. I don't know if she is currently.

Any idea on added value or does anyone have any other info on this light or similar models from the SHOT show?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## electromage (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds worthless... but just to be a nice guy I'll give you $20 for it.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd say it's very valuable, moreso than a stock U2. Logic as follows:

It's a SureFire, so it's already valuable.

It's a model that was very popular and that will no longer be in production.

It's a specially engraved and personalized model from a very special flashaholic event. 

All of those added together make for what I see as a very valuable light. I can't estimate an exact value, but if you want to sell it, expect to pay more than MSRP.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll top the offer electromage made and give you $21 for it


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $20 extra for a light that is going to be replaced in couple weeks. If it said PK it would worth may be an extra $100 but no way for someone that is unknown in the marketing department.


----------



## Cuso (Apr 10, 2008)

I would say that a pretty freaking rare collectible right there... The name on the light may kill the value for some, but still very un-obtainable piece. I would go the Ebay route on this one , put an absurd reserve on it , unless you come up with an actual value for it. Dropping a line to Surefire may also nail you some more info. I would keep the name on the light private for now , just in case also. Did you obtain the light from the actual person ??


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 10, 2008)

Also, do you know if there were any other lights with that person's name on them? If this is the only U2 of it's kind in existence, then some collectors will hand over their first born no questions asked. All kinds of one off/unusual lights sell very well to the right people.


----------



## electromage (Apr 10, 2008)

My apologies, Medicman. It wasn't my intent to make it harder to find the information you're looking for.

I don't know much about it, but I would have to say it's probably worth more than a new production U2. There are Titans going for $650 in the MP, so I wouldn't be surprised if someone was willing to pay 25-50% over retail, especially since it's a rare light. I guess like *greenstuffs* said it probably also depends on exactly _who's_ name it is on the light.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 10, 2008)

Its hard to say what it will go for without a feeler thread. Maybe that person had it stolen, and surefire will request you return it to her! 

lol...

Crenshaw


----------



## Medicman (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

I have considered contacting Surefire. The guy I got it from runs a legit business in GA. I don't know him too well, but I can't see him risking his biz selling/trading a hot light. 

I think I will contact Surefire and go from there. Probably the eBay route.

Mike/Medicman


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2008)

I would hold onto it for at least a year or two before putting it up on eBay.

I heard the U2 will be discontinued after the new UA2 and UB2 models are released. Your light is already collectible. But as a discontinued model, it will be worth even more.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of it?

I would echo what Monocrom has said - keep hold of it for now. I can onyl see it going up in value from now on, although I couldn't provide an accurate figure for what it is/will be worth.

I would certainly contact SureFire or PK to find out more about it.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah i would like also to see....:naughty:


----------



## Medicman (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a pic, sorry for the quality, I used my camera, the wife's camera needs a battery charge....

I editted the name as per advice, I am keeping it to myself for now.







Anymore info/advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Mike/Medicman


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW!

:wave:


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 12, 2008)

It sure look nice. Hope you get the most out of it, again i never seen the extra value of a BK A2 however i was able to sell mine for a good premium.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the photo 

Have you contacted SureFire about the light?

Regards,
Tempest


----------

